# What years and models would these reflectors belong on?



## Vintagedad (Apr 3, 2019)

As you can see they are both two pie Gulco #376 3 1/4 inch Stimsonite 12A reflectors.  The style of both the front and rear are different though. My understanding is the two pies were found on the earlier Stingrays. Are either of these styles found on specific years, models or other brand bikes?


----------



## Vintagedad (Apr 6, 2019)

Anyone have any input?


----------

